# Programmierung eines 8051-Assemblers unter Java



## BillGatez (15. Jan 2004)

Dies ist ein Test,wie dass hier mit den nachfolgenden Fragen funktioniert !
Danke


----------



## gustav (21. Jan 2004)

Wenn Du das File gleichzeitig auf Syntax checken willst, dann würde ich Dir JavaCC (Java Compiler Compiler) vorschlagen. Damit kannst Du Dir einen eigenen Parser als Java Quellcode generieren lassen. Allerdings mußt Du hierfür eine Grammatik der Assembler Sprache definieren. Wenn dich dass nicht abschreckt bekommst Du einen relativ komfortablen Quellcode generiert, der symbolische Konstanten liefert. Diese kannst Du leicht in einem switch case Konstrukt weiterverarbeiten, d.h. die entsprechenden HexCodes zuordnen.

Ob Du allerdings direkt mit Java über die serielle Schnittstelle kommunizieren kannst, ohne die Plattformunabhängigkeit zu verlieren, bezweifle ich.


----------



## Nobody (22. Jan 2004)

es gibt sytntax diagramme für sprachen und nach dieser gramatik überprüft ein compiler die richtigkeit.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Jan 2004)

Yepp, gute alte BNF. Damit hat man sich früher unter Unix mit lexx und yacc noch schön eigene Programmiersprachen gestrickt...


----------

